# Page mit Passwort schützen



## KidInAKagE (9. November 2001)

Moin!

Leutz, wer kann mir sagen wie ich es hinkrieg das man nur noch auf eine page kommt wenn man vorher ein passwort eingibt???

weiß es einer??  bestimm!

Rock on,
Kid


----------



## Klon (9. November 2001)

Die sicherste Methode ist der serverseitige Schutz per .htaccess File, sieht dann so aus: http://www.digitaldeath.de/logs/

Hier das Tutorial dazu von einem Mann Namens Özer 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=106&highlight=.htaccess


----------



## Dunsti (9. November 2001)

es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit in PHP. Allerdings müssen dazu die Benutzerdaten in einer Textdatei oder in MySQL gespeichert werden.

Bei der Textdatei ist dann das Problem, daß sie evtl. von jemandem runtergeladen werden kann, aber auch dafür gibt es Möglichkeiten. (z.B. die Verschlüsselung mit crypt)

Wenn Bedarf besteht schreib ich gerne mal ein Tutorial. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## KidInAKagE (10. November 2001)

@Klon: Dank dir, das werd ich direkt ma versuchen... 

@dunsti: dir auch vielen dank, aber php ist nicht so meine welt...  weißt du doch


Rock on,
Kid


----------



## CeoN (27. Dezember 2001)

@dunsti:
schreib ruhig ma für php, würd mich interessiern


----------

